# where neighborhoods to look for apartment rental in rome



## RSHW (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry, I know this has been asked before, but could I get an update from anyone with reference to my particular situation? Two medium sized kids going to school at Ambrit and St. Stephens. Would love to do without a car and be as close to those schools and the center as possible (one is via Aventina near Circus Maximus, the other is in Portuense).

Thanks!


----------

